# Duchesne River



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

First time out there. It was nice to fish a place that was not grown full of Alge/weeds. Not to speak of the 0 other people I saw fishing

Had some bites on a pheasant tail, couple of risers on the grasshopper and caught most on a worm pattern.

Here are some of my favorites

Fun day!





















h


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Great looking fish and looks like a fun time

One thing that people need to watch on the Duchesne River is Tribal lands. A lot of them are not marked and you don't want to get caught fishing on them without a permit. I can't remember just who sells them in Duchesne but they are not that much and could save you a lot of grief.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I was just fishing spots by parking lots marked for fishing but will definitely be back and explore.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a really fun river, especially this time of year. Good work!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report and pics. I need to get back at it!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I can't remember the last time I caught a brown. Thx for sharing a TR from a river I've looked at for years.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Love that River. Thanks for the report and the pics.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

It appears licenses can no longer be purchased in Duchesne. Please read below. Copied from Tribal website.

-- NON-MEMBER FISHING-- 

On July 7, 2020, following a closure due to COVID-19, the Ute Tribal Business Committee re-opened reservation lands to non-members for fishing, boating, and camping. Permits for these activities can be purchased at either the Ute Plaza in Fort Duchesne, or the Ute Petroleum Station in Myton. Both locations have copies of the 2020 Fishing Proclamation available, which outline the rules and regulations for fishing, boating, and camping on tribal grounds.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Still it is a quick drive to Myton and the license isn't that much. Plus it may save you from having your equipment taken away for a mistake on where you were fishing.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Critter said:


> Still it is a quick drive to Myton and the license isn't that much. Plus it may save you from having your equipment taken away for a mistake on where you were fishing.


You are correct. The DWR has a map of the area displaying all is accessible. Much of the area around Duchesne is tribal land.. I believe some fisherman are going to fish the area and regret the mistake of being on tribal land.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I almost learned that lesson the hard way.

I was living and working out of Duchesne and fishing after work when I started to talk to a older gentleman about the flies that he was using. He mentioned that he was mad about a price increase for the Tribal license. This got me to thinking about where I was fishing so I bought a Tribal fishing license. A day later I was checked while fishing on a section that the tribe owned.

It was a good thing that I had the license.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

